# Flourish dosing in 5.5g



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Flourish dosing is 1 cap per 60 gallons once or twice a week, and 1 cap contains 5 mL. So you want to dose 0.08333... mL / gallon. Since you have a 5.5 gallon tank, you need to dose 0.4166666... mL 

Every mL is 15-20 drops depending on the liquid. We'll use 18 as a midground. So if there are 18 drops per mL, and you want 0.41666 mL, you'll need (0.416666 mL * (18 drops / mL)) = 7.5 drops

So just do 7 or 8 drops twice a week


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 5 gallon that gets .5ml twice a week.


----------



## stephane (Aug 30, 2006)

wow, thanks guys...oh and should i get some flourish iron also? (im running hagen c02 bottle but with airstone instead of ladder, with aquaclear mini (now aquaclear20)


Thanks


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it. If it looks like it's lacking iron, just add a touch more flourish.


----------



## stephane (Aug 30, 2006)

ok, thanks


----------



## billionzz (Jul 9, 2003)

You can go higher on the Excel if you wish.

My wife has a 10g tank at her work and she puts in 3ml a day - 5 days a week. The tank looks good and all the fish are healthy but she doesn't have any shrimp in the tank.

Still be careful if you up the dose, do it gradually and watch the effects on the fish.

Bill


----------

